# Are there any dry foods NOT made at the Diamond plant?!?



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I just got a letter from Wellness informing me about their recall. We feed Supermix Lamb formula so at this point it isn't included. Does anyone know when they started using this plant? Rusty and Penny have always loved their Wellness food. Lately they sniff at it, and it takes them a while before they decide to eat it. Rusty has a soy allergy. I am at a loss over what food to trust any more. Is anyone else feeling this way? 

Here is a copy of the letter I recieved:



May 5, 2012



Dear Pet Parents,



We want to let you know that we have announced a voluntary recall of one recipe of Wellness dry dog food. This voluntary recall is being done out of an abundance of caution as these products were produced at the Diamond Pet Foods facility that has been linked to recent recalls of Diamond brand foods due to the threat of Salmonella.



We test every batch of Wellness product produced before releasing it for sale. These lots were all tested and verified to be free of salmonella before they shipped to customers. While we stand by our testing and have no reason to believe there is a problem, we are voluntarily recalling this recipe with these best by dates out of an abundance of caution and to put our consumers’ minds at ease.



The lots involved in this voluntary recall are:



Wellness Complete Health® Super5Mix® Large Breed Puppy, 15 and 30 lb. bags and 5 oz. samples with best by dates of JAN 9 2013 through JAN 11 2013 



No other recipes, sizes or WellPet brands of food are impacted by this voluntary recall.



Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, would like replacement product or have additional questions, may call us at (877) 227-9587 (Monday – Friday, 8:00 AM through 6:00 PM Eastern time and Saturday and Sunday, 9:00 AM through 5:00 PM Eastern time).



Sincerely,



Wellness Natural Food for Pets



View Press Release


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just commenting on this today. We feed our guys Orijen (for breakfast) and they are raw fed at supper. With all of the recent recalls, I'm really considering going 100% raw and home cooked.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Honest Kitchen, FROMM, SOJOs


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

> Are there any dry foods NOT made at the Diamond plant?!?


Oh, lots of them. Let's see Eukanuba, Pro Plan, Nutro, .......


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I never realized how many foods are made by Diamond. Like Canidae and Wellness?? Natural balance is as well right?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> I never realized how many foods are made by Diamond. Like Canidae and Wellness?? Natural balance is as well right?


Here's a link to Diamond's list: Diamond Pet Recall |. I don't think it is complete, though, from what I've seen in the several threads on this subject.

It's important to remember that this is a _voluntary_ recall. To quote the Taste of the Wild site, with my emphasis added, "Although *none of the products being recalled have tested positive for Salmonella*, the company is pulling them from store shelves as a precaution."


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I feed Holistic Select which is not made by diamond.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

I feed Nature's Logic


----------

